# Honda Eb 1400x generator



## JoelDixon199 (May 24, 2020)

Hey guys, new to the site. I recently did a tree job and they home owner sent me this picture after the fact and told me I could take this generator, supposedly its older and had lots of use but still works (just needs a pull cord). My question is why can I not find anything on this particular model. I keep looking online but all I see is videos/manuals for the EG 1400. Anyone ever see one of these before? 
(hoping to drive over today to pick it up, so unfortunately all I have to go on right now is this single picture) 

Thanks for any help or insight. 

Joel


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

My first guess is that it's because it is a Canada spec machine. There is much less information online for those. I don't see it listed on the US support site.
Here's a link to the parts diagrams: Generator parts HONDA EB1400X — IMPEX JAPAN
Here's a link to the common parts on ebay.ca: honda eb1400x | eBay


----------

